# Huertas y Jardines del Foro



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 5, 2013)

*Huertas y jardines del FORO*​
Muchos de nosotros tenemos nuestro corazón el la electrónica, pero también desarrollamos otros talentos que no hacen sonreír de los lindo y esas son las plantas, que por alguna extraña razón siempre nos atraen con sus encantos.

Si te gusta las verduras, las especias raras o las flores. Este es tu lugar para que publique tus preguntas, tus pasos, tus experiencias y porque no si sos una persona con un poco de experiencias ayudes a los que la necesitan... TRATA de subir fotos de como van tus progresos y logros eso ayuda a elevar el coraje y el espíritu del FORO 

*Si crees que falta algo a este texto o esta mal, estas invitado a editarlo   *

para comenzar, subo algo de lo mio para romper el hielo.

la fotos de diciembre;

*el perejil:*



*el zapallo*



*las plantas que se dejan para semillas:*



*Un atardecer, un arcoiris y el enemigo de las huertas* que no lo puedes matar, solo tienes que tratar de explicarle que no juegue ahí entre otras cosas 







saludos amigos de la naturaleza y arriba *La ecohuerta*


----------



## Imzas (Ene 6, 2013)

bueo, aca un link de un jardin botanico de la quinta region valparaiso, Chile.
http://www.jardin-botanico.cl/multimedia/


----------



## tatajara (Ene 6, 2013)

buena idea don gato ¡¡¡¡
ya estare subiendo fotos de mu huertita ¡¡


----------



## tatajara (Ene 6, 2013)

:estudiando:

hablando de huertas ayer a la tardecita transplante las remolachas ¡¡¡ y los tomates ya tienen 60cm de alto y con flores ¡¡


----------



## tiago (Ene 10, 2013)

Ya me gustaría a mí, tener terreno para cultivar.  Aquí solo hay cemento, asfalto, contaminación, peligros de todo tipo ... Y las "comodidades" de la gran ciudad, que me gustaría probar dejarlas a un lado.

Salút.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 18, 2013)

Hola gente del FORO me olvide de pasar por estos lares  

aqui les traigo algunas fotos de los zapallos de mediados de abril



las foto de las mazorca que para el puchero safaban 



y el de abajo es Xiro el perro guardián de mis sobrinos 



continuara...

posdata encontré la memoria con las fotos :loco:...


----------



## tatajara (Jun 18, 2013)

muy lindos zapallos gato ¡¡¡
yo plante 3 plantas y ninguna llego a hacer zapallos, cuando izo la flor se secaron


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 18, 2013)

Bonito huerto, ya quisiera un pedacito de tierra para sembrar un arbolito de mango o de guayaba. 

Saben, aquí a los zapallos también los llamamos ahuyamas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2013)

Maizales irradiados por rayos Marcianos  . . .  ahora entiendo ! 



Ver el archivo adjunto 94360


----------



## tatajara (Jun 19, 2013)

jajaj si dosme son mas resistentes t cuando los cocinas el agua queda verde por el jugo que le deja la irradiación de los marcianos jajaja
saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 19, 2013)

tatajara dijo:


> muy lindos zapallos gato ¡¡¡
> yo plante 3 plantas y ninguna llego a hacer zapallos, cuando izo la flor se secaron



tenes que regarlo mucho mucho nesecitan mucha agua y sol Bastante sol 

 estos aspersores ayudan  

Nunca tires agua sobre las hoja, siempre cerca de tallo y siempre tienes que hacer un surquito alrededor


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 27, 2013)

aguante le perejil ¡¡¡¡
Ver el archivo adjunto 86087


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 3, 2013)

como te diviertes facil lemur


----------



## tatajara (Jul 7, 2013)

SSTC dijo:


> tenes que regarlo mucho mucho nesecitan mucha agua y sol Bastante sol
> 
> estos aspersores ayudan
> 
> Nunca tires agua sobre las hoja, siempre cerca de tallo y siempre tienes que hacer un surquito alrededor



si don gato hice todo tal y como vos decis pero no llegaron a destino jajaja para mi era mala la semilla


----------



## nuk (Jul 7, 2013)

Excelente idea SSTC .!
hace un par de semanas *sembré* un maiz 
haber que tal si por acá paso otro día para poner una foto

 saludos...!


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 7, 2013)

nuk dijo:


> Excelente idea SSTC .!
> hace un par de semanas plante un maiz
> haber que tal si por acá paso otro día para poner una foto
> 
> saludos...!



No se plantan el maíz se siembra el maíz


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 7, 2013)

el maiz ,, malas experiencias , si siembro las semillas de la forrajera no dan maizes ( pues son de esos transgenicos)
solo crezen y dan maizes si compro la semilla en la asemilleria (obvio ,pagando una parte de mi dinero seguramente monsanto)
de otra forma ,las semillas de maiz solo da un ramillete y no da el choclo ¡¡¡


----------



## nuk (Jul 7, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> el maiz ,, malas experiencias , si siembro las semillas de la forrajera no dan maizes ( pues son de esos transgenicos)
> solo crezen y dan maizes si compro la semilla en la asemilleria (obvio ,pagando una parte de mi dinero seguramente monsanto)
> de otra forma ,las semillas de maiz solo da un ramillete y no da el choclo ¡¡¡








estaba contento hasta que lei


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 7, 2013)

asi es , ellos se aseguran que siempre tengas que comprarles sus semillas ,es una pena, se pierde diversidad y se pierde autonomía en cuanto a los países para producir alimentos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 7, 2013)

Además que supongamos que un vecino sembró Monsanto y otro sembró maiz común , con la polinización cruzada de abejas , viento y otros , al final resultan todos transgénicos , o sea que aunque el vecino del maiz normal deje granos para la siembra que vienen , no le servirán de nada.

Sucio negocio !


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monsanto

http://deorienteaoccidente.wordpres...o-demuestra-la-toxicidad-de-maiz-transgenico/


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 7, 2013)

es una pena, y ademas este año el chino me gano de nuevo¡¡¡ el tiene esponjas y yo no ,no se como iso,pero hoy andube y vi que tenia las esponjas ,si bien las plantas ya están medio muertas,aguanto bastante,por las heladas digo,
para mi que este chino esta usando semillas trasgenicas,no se nunca le gano con las esponjas.
y eso que siempre le robo,digo le pido prestado unas esponjas para hacerme de semillas ¡¡



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Además que supongamos que un vecino sembró Monsanto y otro sembró maiz común , con la polinización cruzada de abejas , viento y otros , al final resultan todos transgénicos , o sea que aunque el vecino del maiz normal deje granos para la siembra que vienen , no le servirán de nada.
> 
> Sucio negocio !
> 
> ...



eso es lo que pasa ¡¡ culpemos a las abejas ¡¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 7, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> este año el chino me gano de nuevo¡¡¡ el tiene esponjas y yo no ,no se como iso,pero hoy andube y vi que tenia las esponjas ,si bien las plantas ya están medio muertas,aguanto bastante,por las heladas digo,


 

Probaste envolver los frutos con diario y bolsita de nylon , cuando son pequeños ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 7, 2013)

el problema es la planta en si,las mias siempre estan retardadas y cuando les agarra las heladas se mueren,
las del chino no se como hace,pero las heladas no las muricionan


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 7, 2013)

Ya vi varias veces un documental de un Chino de aqui de Argentina que cultiva frutos exoticos de China y otros lares . . .  frutos raros y carísimos !

Y el tipo envuelve cada fruto "bebé" con una hojita de diario y encima una bolsita de nylon , para que no lo afecte la helada


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 7, 2013)

el chino ese es ponja ,de la quinta 21 de abril yo trabaje con el desde purrete ¡¡¡
de hay que aprendí todo lo que se,
recuerda que muchas veces lo comente ne la arena ,yo era encargado de los ''venenos'' 
cuando digo venenos es hormonas y otras técnicas ,hasta estoy filmado en un documental japones sobre frutillas,(lastima que no salio en la tv argentina)
pero nunca aprendí ,porque en aquel tiempo nosotros trabajábamos con invernaderos ,pero este chino no tiene invernadero 
asi que no se como lo logra,pero de seguro no es ''encelofando'' el fruto,
en realidad este es chino y yo aprendi con un ponja,
me tiene loco ya desde hace años,(siempre lo comento en la arena)
el caso es que nunca logro ganarle y eso que yo supuestamente se mucho,se podria decir que yo soy el experto en este caso,
eso si en otros frutos yo le gano al chino ,en lo unico que no puedo superarlo es en el cultivo de la esponja,
ellos comen la esponja ,nosotros no(los japoneses) ,
o sea los chinos si comen la esponja,los japoneses no ????
de todas maneras yo la esponja la cultivo por puro gusto nomas ,
por orgullo ,no si se comprendan ,pero es como si en electrónica por ejemplo 
uno es el mejor técnico ,,
haa sali en la revista campo con unas zanahorias ¡¡¡¡
eso es como ganarse la copa mundial de fútbol ,junto a mi hermano 
los dos salimos en la  portada ,jajaja en ese tiempo yo estaba implementando el riego por goteo,pero controlado eléctricamente...
aunque ,,la electrónica la carajo cuando se tapaban los filtros,,,,
asi que tenia que acudir a la ayuda de del señor higa 
,,,,de todas formas fue un lindo proceso y aprendí mucho sobre cultivos


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 8, 2013)

el limon se me seco, de viejo supongo, ya plante otro pero es chico todavia...
lo que les puedo mostrar es mi planta de chile


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 8, 2013)

aaaaaaaaa son de las que pican


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 8, 2013)

siiii!!!, mas que los pp, de esos bolivianos .....


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jul 10, 2013)

Bueno les cuento: soy fanatico a los acuarios plantados pero he empezado con un bambú, y la matita es lo mas de agradecida! Esta muy bonita.

Proximamente como voy a tener un balcón creo que empezaré una pequeña huerta!!!

Saludos


----------



## nuk (Ago 2, 2013)

nuk dijo:


> haber que tal si por acá paso otro día para poner una*s* foto*s*



pues aquí están !

primero el Maíz 







luego el Ají _(la verdad... no tengo ni idea cual de todos sean)_



y aquí los tomates (de estoy crecen muchos )



este los cambie por una vaca  
_(lastima mi cámara ya no toma de día salen blancas o con esas lineas) _



y este es el calabazo  



y por ultimo estos pequeños




me va tocar mover algunos como el maíz y la calabaza a otro lado
ya que el macetero esta quedando repleto .

saludos !


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 3, 2013)

muy bueno 

felicitaciones 

una pena lo de tu camara, pero las que sacaste estan buenisimas  y si dentro de poco mas espacio para las plantas, para que creescan bien desarrolladas. necesitan mucha tierra


----------



## tatajara (Ago 4, 2013)

hola gente 
muy buenas fotos Nuk ¡¡
que ciembran en invierno y en verano ?
saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 4, 2013)

y ya es tiempo de ir sembrando ,dentro de poco se va el frio


----------



## tatajara (Ago 5, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y ya es tiempo de ir sembrando ,dentro de poco se va el frio



si estoy viendo de hacer unas remolachas y no se que mas puedo hacer como para no dejar bacia la quinta jeje 

algo que m e sorprendio es la acelga que sembré en el verano, todavía esta y ya lleva como 12 cortes jeje, no se puso dura ni fibrosa 
saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 6, 2013)

la acelga es fuerte y también se puede sembrar en invierno(la unica precausion es que en invierno la semilla hay que enterrarla un poco mas profundo que en verano),ya que soporta las temperaturas vajas,
el perejil tambien,aguanta el invierno,
hoy le pegue una podadita,para las milanesas¡¡



lista de semillas que se pueden sembrar todo el año
remolachas
rabanitos
perejil comun y crespo
nabos
lechugas varios ''modelos'' 
romana ,gallega etc,etc ,la lechuga criolla no ,esa solo sirve para agosto y asta enero
inojos
escarolas
acelga
achicoria
apio
arvejas
berro
cardos
cevollas
cevolla de verdeo
zanahorias
todas esas estan en el calendario de siembra que tengo y dice que se plantan todo el año



aqui hay un calendario de siembra,es un poco distinto al que uso yo http://www.infogranja.com.ar/calendario-de-siembra.htm
yo uso las semillas de agroparque  asi si pasa algo le reclamo la garantia de las semillas,
de momento lo único que me fallo fueron las zanahorias,pero por culpa de los caracoles que comieron las plantitas


----------



## tatajara (Ago 27, 2013)

buenas gente ¡¡
les cuento  que anduve por la huerta resembrando, sembré acelga, rabanitos y lechuga mantecosa, lechuga crespa, remolacha, zanaoria, perejil  (pero no transgénico jaja), chaucha enana, rucula y achicoria 
también hice palntines de cebolla y repollo, no consegui cemillas de hinojo 
ya les voy a traer fotos ¡¡
saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 28, 2013)

tatajara dijo:


> buenas gente ¡¡
> les cuento  que anduve por la huerta resembrando, sembré acelga, rabanitos y lechuga mantecosa, lechuga crespa, remolacha, zanaoria, perejil  (pero no transgénico jaja), chaucha enana, rucula y achicoria
> también hice palntines de cebolla y repollo, no consegui cemillas de hinojo
> ya les voy a traer fotos ¡¡
> saludos



 
*bienvenido a la zona verde *​


----------



## tatajara (Ago 29, 2013)

SSTC dijo:


> *bienvenido a la zona verde *​



jajaj gracias gato ¡¡ pero ya anduve por aca ¡¡ jejeje


----------



## tatajara (Sep 13, 2013)

bueno gente lo prometido aca esta ¡¡ 
unas fotos de los plantines de repollo y cebolla 
y también de la huerta en si 
espero que les guste 
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 13, 2013)

Pregunta ¿Por que los limoneros de semilla no dan limones y deben ser de injerto? 

Porque entonces se deberían haber extinguido  ¿no?


----------



## tatajara (Sep 14, 2013)

mmm que raro m abuelo hizo plantas de limones pero no estoy seguro si son de semillas o ingerto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 14, 2013)

Preguntale a ver que te dice


----------



## tatajara (Sep 14, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Preguntale a ver que te dice



justo esta noche tengo que ir, le voy a preguntar ¡¡
saludos


----------



## tatajara (Sep 15, 2013)

dosme, las plantas que hizo, la hizo de ingerto.
se puede hacer de semillas pero viene con muchas espinas y el limón sale con mucha cascaras a veces 
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 15, 2013)

Ah ok  , por eso los he visto bien pinchudos y árboles de 20 años que no dan ni un limón


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 16, 2013)

mi suegro compro en la ruta ,por entre rios un ''limonero 4 estaciones'' , tiene limones todo el año ,no e visto limoneros asi por aqui


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 16, 2013)

le pidas semillas


----------



## tatajara (Sep 16, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> le pidas semillas



jajajaj no ni se te ocurra jaja va digo yo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 17, 2013)

no vi que salieran plantitas de las semillitas del limonero ese,creo si salen luego no dan limones


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2013)

Entonces mi pregunta es como funciona naturalmente , si de semilla luego no da limones 

Se hubieran extinguido ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 17, 2013)

si da limones,pero no en la cantidad que da las plantas ''domesticadas'' ,
los limones salvajes hay segun dicen,no tengo el dato correcto,del saber popular y yo lo repito,según los viejos es asi,
que hay plantas machos y plantas hembras ,bueno una da limones y la otra no da limones


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2013)

Ahhhhhh                  Ok  ! Nunca más me chupo un limón macho ¡


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 17, 2013)

yo el otro dia por adrogue vi unas plantas de naranjas con naranjas y muchas, como ya hubo heladas y tenia sed ,me decidí a tomar unas naranjas gratis ,,
bueno eran amargasssss parecían limones ,la primera ves que veo ese tipo de naranjas,
el arbol es de naranja,con hojas de naranjos y todo,pero no se porque tan amarga y ácida la fruta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2013)

Son las famosas naranjas ácidas-silvestres que plantaban los municipios en la calle hace aaaaaaaños 

Solo sirven para dulce


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 17, 2013)

si los arboles se veían añosos


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 17, 2013)

dosmetros dijo


> Son las famosas naranjas ácidas-silvestres que plantaban los municipios en la calle hace aaaaaaaños



no se alla , aca en la puerta tengo un naranjo de los que dice el lemur, bien acidas, y me paso lo mesmo...le meti el picotazo y acidas , amargas...ahora se aguantan el sol, con poca agua


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2013)

Hagan dulce que para eso son magníficas


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 17, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Son las famosas naranjas ácidas-silvestres que plantaban los municipios en la calle hace aaaaaaaños
> 
> Solo sirven para dulce


 SI SI es verdad

puffff en balcarce esta llena de esas, ahora solo sirven como proyectiles para las manifestaciones


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2013)

El tema es que uno debería saber si pasó el municipio fumigando , no sea cosa que obtengamos dulce pesticida


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 17, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El tema es que uno debería saber si pasó el municipio fumigando , no sea cosa que obtengamos dulce pesticida



por eso dije que solo sirven como proyectiles


----------



## tatajara (Sep 17, 2013)

SSTC dijo:


> por eso dije que solo sirven como proyectiles



jaja gato es verdad ¡¡
cuando hera mas chico se armaban cada guerra de frutas jeje


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 17, 2013)

si las injerto con limones???!!! serian mas acidas????


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2013)

Me gustan las plantas ! comerlas ! berp


----------



## nuk (Oct 27, 2013)

Hola !
quería formular algunas interrogantes:
hace no mucho tenia una numerosa plantación de tomates dentro y fuera de casa. _(invasion de tomates ! )_
y los vi perecer, ver como se echaba a perder toda la cosecha involuntaria , por moscas y demas insectos
que luego termine desechando todo de raíz... 

... y me surgió una duda  con respecto a los insecticidas caseros y
revisando por google encontré esta pagina sobre eso y un poco mas
http://www.mundohogar.com/pesticidas-caseros-para-la-huerta/

pero me preguntaba si alguien conoce mas insecticidas y que experiencias
hayan tenido

Gracias !

PSD:_ y para variar los tomates fuera de casa fueron devorados por los vecinos  _


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 27, 2013)

el Pesticida Nº 2:  del tabaco ,ese funciona bien


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 29, 2013)

sino habré salido del taller a fumar un pucho y las colillas las tiraba en los canteros


----------



## tatajara (Oct 29, 2013)

jajaja me imagino las colillas que debe haber jajaja
por lo que me dijeron dan resultado, nunca los probe por que hasta ahora encontré un par de chinches verdes y algún otro vicho ¡¡


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 30, 2013)

para la hormiga me dio resultado ,una esponja goma-espuma y un plastico de gaseosa ,sin quimicos,
de momento no volvieron a subir


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2013)

Hasta que encuentren otro camino JUEZ JUEZ


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 30, 2013)

hay tres probables rutas y las tengo vigiladas, de momento no se avivaron


----------



## tatajara (Oct 30, 2013)

jajaja

entonces a la lechuga tenes planta por planta puesto ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 30, 2013)

no solo la uva cuido como si fuera oro ,es porque es la primera ves que va dar frutos


----------



## tatajara (Oct 30, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no solo la uva cuido como si fuera oro ,es porque es la primera ves que va dar frutos



haaa  
ahora si jaja


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 30, 2013)

y como un chico con chiche nuevo ¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2013)

Y con los pajáros como vas ?

Pistola de gas jajaja


----------



## nuk (Nov 6, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> el Pesticida Nº 2:  del tabaco ,ese funciona bien



hola su majestad !
servira usar un cigarrito comun y corriente 
de los que usa SSTC  ... claro si me lo permite !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 7, 2013)

si claro, junta las colillas en una botella con agua y usa eso filtrado para rociar,el filtrado es nomas para que no se tape el pico del rociador


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 7, 2013)

estas son fotos de mi parra y las primeras uvas ¡¡¡
esta llena la planta ,muchos muchos racimos


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 7, 2013)

amigo cuando esta haci.... se quitan un poco de hojas..para que le de sol..y mas fuerza a la uva...se cortan en la yaga donde nace


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 7, 2013)

¿y el sol no las quema a las uvas?
algo de hojas le quite,pero no muchas


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 7, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ¿y el sol no las quema a las uvas?
> algo de hojas le quite,pero no muchas


no amigaso...el sol es lo que hace que la uva madure...si pela un grano de uva... vera que su piel es trasparente..y aqui el sol es mas fuerte que alla ..por la diferencia de altura....y si  ya le saco unas hojas .....esta bien ....asi le da el sol al rasimo..hay que dejar algunas porque las protejen de las heladas ....asi que vamos muy bien.... los bichos y la fertilizacion hay que cuidar...y mantener el riego nesesario..


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 23, 2013)

quinta a fondo comenzo la temporada de siembra para los zapallos y lo que se ve de fondo es la sandia... lo que se va mas adelante es el perejil, espero a que se seque estos dias para que comience a desparramar semillas  es lo que tiene de bueno siembras una vez las demás se hacen solas  





​


----------



## nuk (Nov 29, 2013)

Hola !

sigo con el asunto del pesticida casero.
sobre esto
_
Pesticida Nº 2:
Necesitas:
•    4 Litro de agua.
•    50 Gramos de tabaco.
•    Un trozo de jabón blanco.
•    Pulverizador.

Preparación:
Primero raya el jabón blanco, luego colócalo con el tabaco en un recipiente con un litro de agua. 
Y allí déjalo reposar durante 24 horas. Al día siguiente debes colarlo y mezclarlo con 
tres litro de agua y colocarlo en el pulverizador.
Ahora puedes regar las hojas y el tallo, sino tienes pulverizador puedes empapar 
un trozo de algodón con la mezcla y pasarlo suavemente sobre las hojas y el tallo._

alguien sabe si tiene algún grado de toxicidad en los humanos
me refiero si al rosear con el pulverizado las particulas que caen el cuerpo (muchas veces en la cara) 
puedan hacer algun daño
gracias

PSD: _es que me estoy sintiendo un poco mal _


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2013)

Para algunos individuos , el contacto con el jabón es mortal 



Ya me brotaron los dientes de ajo en la heladera


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 29, 2013)

si el jabón saca alergia


----------



## nuk (Nov 29, 2013)

y que dices del tabaco DOSMETROS 
se supone que es una mesclar pero en fin !

ahí queda como anécdota 

ahora la tierra del masetero se me esta hongueando por mucha agua..... haber que hago con eso

gracias igual !

PSD: solo pregunte por que una de mis tias fue quisquillosa cuando me vio rociando 
ese pesticida y comense a dudar..... creo que me sicoseo..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2013)

Solo si te lo tomás te puede producir eructos ! ! ! !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2013)

nuk dijo:


> ahora la tierra del masetero se me esta hongueando por mucha agua..... haber que hago con eso


 
Tiene agujero y piedras abajo ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 29, 2013)

nuk dijo:


> y que dices del tabaco DOSMETROS
> se supone que es una mesclar pero en fin !
> 
> ahí queda como anécdota
> ...



 el liquido resultante del tabaco es para *fumigar/echar con un rociador por sobre toda la planta,* no es para regar , o sea no sirve si le echas a la tierra


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 30, 2013)

Aqui lo dijo clarito 



nuk dijo:


> alguien sabe si tiene algún grado de toxicidad en los humanos
> me refiero si al rosear con el pulverizado las particulas que caen el cuerpo (muchas veces en la cara)
> puedan hacer algun daño


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 30, 2013)

y entonces como es posible que se llene de hongos ????
le abra echado demás


----------



## Kowaky (Nov 30, 2013)

Que buen tema alguien sabe cual seria la mejor planta para tenerla dentro de un apartamento "aparte del cactus claro esta", tengo entendido que hay que tenerlas cerca de ventana, con buena luz que de vez en cuando le caiga agua de lluvia, que se le puede aplicar a sus hojas para que brillen sin que se queme


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 30, 2013)

los jardineros le limpian la hoja con jugo de limón ,asi brilla la planta de interiores
PD:
 jugo de pomelo es mejor


----------



## dearlana (Dic 6, 2013)

De los experimentos que yo he hecho con las plantas, he llegado a la conclusión de que lo que más les "gusta" es que las rieguen -todos los días- exactamente a la misma hora.

De esa manera han crecido en el patio de mi madre, de una manera espectacular: Hojas "gigantes" de enredaderas y de otras especies.

Para el riego les puse un temporizador y unas electroválvulas de lavadora. Se riegan en el minuto exacto.

Durante muchos meses y años he comprobado eso. Crecen una exageración para lo que es su tamaño normal.

Probablemente sea porque se rompe lo que son sus ciclos normales Verano-Invierno. ( Como a las gallinas a las que se les pone luz para que pongan más huevos).

Las hojas de la enredadera, que suelen medir menos de un palmo: Se hacen  de casi medio metro. Han crecido hasta encima de los escalones de la escalera que va a la azotea. Hasta el punto de que he tenido que cortar semejantes "sabanas" porque estorban al subir los escalones.

Resulta muy gracioso ver eso. Dan ganas de quererlas. Parecen agradecidas a esa garantía y "cuidado" minucioso y exacto que les asegura que "mañana" tendrán de nuevo su recurso hídrico.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 4, 2014)

una planta de papa como esta es facil de hacer si tiene mucha tierra sulta en el patio  mucha agua y al mes empezar a mover la tierrita cuando menos... tienes una plata con 2 a 3 Kilos de tubérculos  

​
saludos foreros huerteros


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 4, 2014)

no parece una planta de papa


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 4, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no parece una planta de papa



pero si lo es, no creo que quieras discutir con un balcarceño 

ciudad de mayor siembra de papa


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 4, 2014)

no dije que no lo fuera, 
dije que no parecía papa,es por el tamaño de esa planta¡¡¡


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 5, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no dije que no lo fuera,
> dije que no parecía papa,es por el tamaño de esa planta¡¡¡



Mucha tierra en los costados y bastante agua cuando baja el sol y SI se hacen inmensas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 5, 2014)

Si quieren sombra rápida , ponen algunos alambres y plantan una glicina


----------



## chclau (Oct 10, 2015)

Hola amigos,

Hace algun tiempo les comente que estaba haciendo una granja hidroponica. Lo prometido es deudas, asi que aqui van algunas fotos.

Hace aproximadamente un mes se la veia asi:



A lo largo de este mes la he ido mejorando, con muchos pequeños cambios ya que al principio tenia muchas fallas.

Son cuatro columnas, la botella inferior de cada columna es el deposito de agua, en el medio, en azul, se ve una bomba de aire de acuario, el aire se conecta con un tubo de salida de cada deposito y al subir arrastra el agua hasta arriba que luego va cayendo gota a gota (efecto airlift).

Asi se ve la granja hoy


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2015)

¿ Cultivo Indoor de perejil transgénico ? 


​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 10, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Cultivo Indoor de perejil transgénico ?
> 
> 
> ​



fftopic:


----------



## torres.electronico (Oct 10, 2015)

F29-F56... area 51  
che...recien me entero de este topico...ya le voy a dar un me gusta!!!!
y de paso, en compania de don branca me leo la bocha de paginas que tiene


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 16, 2015)

Estamos en época de sacar plantines de Oreganos, Etc. Después subo foto de la que tengo yo, pero atiende mi señora por cuestiones de,,, siqueridense


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 4, 2016)

si saben mas rico,
alguien probo que rica es la mayonesa  oliva 
http://www.hellmanns.com.ar/producto/detalle/569970/mayonesa-oliva-500g

me olvidaba albahaca también tengo



*albahaca irradiada *

.
Ver el archivo adjunto 138539
Ver el archivo adjunto 138549

*esto son pepinos *

.
Ver el archivo adjunto 138541

*esto es la planta de tabaco *

.
Ver el archivo adjunto 138546


*el orégano y algunos tomates  *

Ver el archivo adjunto 138545
Ver el archivo adjunto 138547
Ver el archivo adjunto 138548

*perejil del irradiado *
Ver el archivo adjunto 138542

Ver el archivo adjunto 138551

*mis uvas y mis helechos *

Ver el archivo adjunto 138544

Ver el archivo adjunto 138550


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 4, 2016)

chclau dijo:


> Hola amigos,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



muy lindo  ,quedo muy prolijo


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 4, 2016)

Me pica la curiosidad, ya que justo me acorde por este este tema, y ya que estamos, aprovecho y les pregunto

¿Menta han cultivado?
¿Como quedaría en las salsa, o en la carne?

Si es que tuvieron dichas experiencias, claro


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 4, 2016)

menta hay muchas variedades yo tengo ''yerba buena''  ,pero no la consumo ,en el mate
mi esposa le suele poner,no queda mal
supe tener la peperina y también le ponía al mate,


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 4, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> menta hay muchas variedades yo tengo ''yerba buena''  ,pero no la consumo ,en el mate
> mi esposa le suele poner,no queda mal
> supe tener la peperina



ahhh, no sabía que había más de una variedad, la peperina si la conozco, dado que acostumbraba a tomarla en saquitos, bien fuerte, con dos saquitos por taza. 
Se que se usa en comidas, incluso esta la salsa de menta, aunque nunca probe nada con ella.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 4, 2016)

esta es la variedad que tengo es sabor suave y medio dulzon
https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melissa_officinalis

pero también hay estas otras 10 , y alguna que otra que no la clasificaron 

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yerba_Buena

la peperina es una de las mas fuertes
si yo a lo sumo la e probado en helados,pero en salsa nunca
también se corta una rama y se mete en el termo de agua fria,
no le da mucho gusto,pero buen aroma


----------



## chclau (Ene 4, 2016)

Yo tengo dos variedades de menta, una, que es mas tipo "yuyo", la uso en la limonada  y en el te, y para mi queda muy rica.

Busque en la Internet porque yo la conozco como "menta nana" que es el nombre que recibe en Medio Oriente, parece que en ingles es "spearmint"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spearmint


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 4, 2016)

Yo no tengo ni idea de plantas, pero la patrona consiguió un planta de menta y me hago terribles "mojitos"... saluuuuuuúú


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 4, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo no tengo ni idea de plantas, pero la patrona consiguió un planta de menta y me hago terribles "mojitos"... saluuuuuuúú



Estamos en la misma, pero como justo nombraron el tema de plantas que se emplean para condimentos, pues ahí es donde pude mandar bocadillo, saquando a la luz algo que tenía en algún rincón de la mente.
La albahaca y el perejil al natural con ajo me encanta, habría que ver el tema de la menta, y donde puede adquirir.



SSTC dijo:


> fftopic:
> 
> http://cdn3.decoracion2.com/imagenes/2013/07/arenero-infantil.jpg



Um, yo estuve cerca, hasta que me di cuenta por donde venía la mano
Este..volviendo al tema, que recuerdos, cuando en casa de un pariente me la pasaba comiendo nisperos dado que tenia un árbol, una fruta que me gusta mucho, y no se suele vender.


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 4, 2016)

> Yo no tengo ni idea de plantas, pero la patrona consiguió un planta de menta y *me hago terribles "mojitos"... saluuuuuuúú*



pase la recetaaaa!!!

ahora tengo, romero, yerba buena(muy paresida a la menta, tal vez mas cerca de la peperina), albahaca y lavanda(no se come pero da lindo olorcito)


https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yerba_Buena


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 4, 2016)

solaris8 dijo:


> pase la recetaaaa!!!


Es fácil!!!!
Mezclar soda (agua con gas) con ron BLANCO (mitad y mitad va bien, pero dosificalo según tu gusto).  Le agregás hielo molido y un poco de azúcar. Revolvés bien todo, le mandás una rodaja de limón y algunas hojas de menta (hierba buena también vá, pero es mas rico con menta ) y presionás todo eso contra el fondo (del vaso ) para que salgan los jugos. Volvés batir un poco y te lo mandás en honor a Celia Cruz, Tito Puente, Fidel Castro o el cubano/a a que mas te guste. 
Salúúúúúúúú!!!!!


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 4, 2016)

en representacion de todos los areneros etilicos!!!
muchisimas gracias!!!!


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 4, 2016)

A lo mejor hasta se podría armar un hilo de tragos, ya que estamos
si les parece, claro


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 4, 2016)

hay algo que pocos saben sobre la menta
 cuando mas maltratada este la planta el sabor es mas FUERTE
- agua + sol =hojas mas chicas de sabor fuerte
+ agua - sol =hojas enormes de sabor mas suave  
el sabor es proporcional al cuidado que uno le da, + cuidados = menos sabor
es por eso que las plantitas salvajes de los distintos tipos de menta son de sabor fuerte





chclau dijo:


> Yo tengo dos variedades de menta, una, que es mas tipo "yuyo", la uso en la limonada  y en el te, y para mi queda muy rica.
> 
> Busque en la Internet porque yo la conozco como "menta nana" que es el nombre que recibe en Medio Oriente, parece que en ingles es "spearmint"
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spearmint



esa es la menta que sale tipo yuyo ,con pasar la mano por planta ya desprende el aroma
si la dejas se hace un bosquecito,
muy buena porque es mas bien suave de sabor pero muy aromática


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 4, 2016)

chclau dijo:


> Yo tengo dos variedades de menta, una, que es mas tipo "yuyo", la uso en la limonada  y en el te, y para mi queda muy rica.
> 
> Busque en la Internet porque yo la conozco como "menta nana" que es el nombre que recibe en Medio Oriente, parece que en ingles es "spearmint"
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spearmint



seguramente es esta ,esta brillosa porque justo esta medio lloviznando y esta anocheciendo
eran dos hojitas hace unos meses,ya creció bastante 





estas fotos osn del invierno que paso,me arme un viverito chico de 4x6 metros para los plantines 
compre esas bandejas de plantines,muy útiles ahorran espacio



albhaca tomates pimientos etc,etc 
en una bandeja puse tabaco



lo del planterito rojo son todas plantitas de tomate cherri ,de allí luego separe las mejores 6 y es eso lo que hoy esta dando


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 4, 2016)

Una vez estaba comiendo unas hojas de menta Peperina en Córdoba (Provincia Argentina) y una vieja me hizo con el dedo que no , yo la miré sorprendido  y entonces ella me dijo que era mala para la virilidad masculina (me lo dijo de otro modo )

. . .  nunca mas una menta Peperina


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 4, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Una vez estaba comiendo unas hojas de menta Peperina en Córdoba (Provincia Argentina) y una vieja me hizo con el dedo que no , yo la miré sorprendido  y entonces ella me dijo que era mala para la virilidad masculina (me lo dijo de otro modo )
> 
> . . .  nunca mas una menta Peperina


----------



## pppppo (Ene 4, 2016)

Lo pior de todo es que el efecto dura 10 años, minimo ansegun dicen .


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 4, 2016)

> . . . nunca mas una menta Peperina



la proxima sale un tecito de ....cola e quirquincho


http://www.herbotecnia.com.ar/aut-quirquincho.html


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 5, 2016)

jajaja se pasan. No se yo tomo en el mate y soy un conejo es mas para navidad me llamaban para romper las nueves, pa mi queria que la picaras DOSME


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 5, 2016)

SSTC dijo:


> jajaja se pasan. No se yo tomo en el mate y soy un conejo es mas para navidad me llamaban para romper las nueves, pa mi queria que la picaras DOSME


 
 Nop , pa pelar esa vieja , había que ponerla en remojo 12 hs.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 7, 2016)

tengo las fotos de los porotos y la calabasa o mate ,no se bien que es

*en pocos dias crecio un monton *



*le quemo un poco el sol parece *



*el melon amargo,crecio,pero no tanto 
*




y estos son los porotos gigantes,le faltan crecer mas 
los plante en el frente de la casa,por dos motivos
1 asi me evito colocar la telasombra para que miren los que pasan por la calle
2 me ahorro hacer las espaldaderas para las plantas,se enriedan sola en la reja




en el campo de enfrente ya se ven como están construyendo,
esas casitas son nuevas y faltan terminar


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 19, 2016)

alguien sabe que bichos son estos, y que deberia echarles para por lo menos ahuyentarlos, estan en todo el limonero....


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2016)

solaris8 dijo:


> alguien sabe que bichos son estos, y que deberia echarles para por lo menos ahuyentarlos, estan en todo el limonero....
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 139109
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 139110


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 19, 2016)

no se ve en detalle el bicho, parece mosca de la fruta 
agarra un bicho ,lo pones en un frasco y en vivero te dan un remedio para fumigar


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 19, 2016)

lemur, gracias voy a probar , atrapar unos y los llevo al vivero....

fogo, ese es el plan B....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 19, 2016)

*Plan C , se debe incluir suegraje :*


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 21, 2016)

ddespues de 4 años....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 21, 2016)

¡¡¡mira que suerte ¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 21, 2016)

Juaz , el limonero dará  !


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 21, 2016)

parese que como dijo el ilustrisimo inodoro pereyra....






tal vez de limones esta temporada


----------



## cuervobrujo (Feb 24, 2016)

Si juntan bosta de Caballo o de Vaca,(la dejan secar antes) y eso la desmenuzan y la mezclan con la tierra para los plantines. Ellos crecen mas fuertes y a la hora del trasplante, no sufren tanto.Muy buen fertilizante casero 
La de caballo es mucho mejor! claro que eso lo hacemos en el campo.
Antes pasaba horas. juntando bolsas de Arpillera para los caballetes. después me quedaba la esencia....jajjjaja una buena ducha y listo 
También la bosta seca de vaca en el campo , juntamos un montón y le prendemos fuego, pa los mozzzzquitos vioo, una humareda....que ahuyenta todo incluso las mujeres , el mejor espiral...que hay.!! jeje
Así que si ven algún carrero por la zona, pidan-le que les junte unas bolsas con bosta de caballo le tiran unos mangos ($$$$) y tienen fertilizante paa rato.. eso yo lo hago cuando se me ocurre plantar algo en la ciudad , que como no tengo mas patio, en las macetas grandes siempre meto alguna hortaliza, o pimiento.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 24, 2016)

Hola *Foros - sembradores* ya paso agosto y la siembra de la *papa* fue hecha. las fotos en estas semanas pasadas.




*Aca la siembra  6Cm*



*Los brotes a la semana*



*Foto tomada a la fecha* 

​
El hecho se ser sembrada tan cercas es porque primero se sacan los papines y en diciembre se saca la papa grande.

Saludos


----------



## TECNOLOGIAHUMANIZADA (Feb 5, 2020)

La propuesta desarrollada en la Escuela Primaria Nº 293,de la provincia de Corrientes, Argentina, tiene como  fin  innovar las prácticas pedagógicas para estimular en los alumnos el gusto por aprender y el cuidado del medio ambiente que nos rodea,  brindándoles oportunidades para que amplíen sus experiencias. Enterate de más leyendo la nota.

Aquí puede leerse sobre el proyecto:









						Enseñar Robótica para el cuidado de nuestro Planeta (Cultivo Hidropónico) - Tecnologia Humanizada
					

Proyecto educativo de cultivo hidropónico con Arduino y Blynk. Placa Arduino uno o ESP8266 Nomencu, sensor humedad y temperatura, sensor de humedad de suelo, Relé, bomba de agua.




					humanizationoftechnology.com
				




Saludos


----------

